# How many presses can you do...



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

with a cordless press tool? What size battery are you using and how many presses on...let's say 3/4", before you need to switch batteries?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

My battery powered is an old Nibco with 12V 3.0Ah NI-MH batteries. I'd guess I can get 50+ crimps on 1/2. 3/4. or 1 inch fittings (usually don't that many crimps, I sweat if I'm running lots of pipe mostly).


----------

